# يهوذا العصر جمال أسعد" صمت شنودة تجاه "الدولة القبطية"يثير الشكوك حوله



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*يهوذا العصر جمال أسعد" صمت شنودة تجاه "الدولة القبطية"يثير الشكوك حوله 






الأربعاء 14 سبتمبر 2011 
ندد المفكر السياسي الكبير جمال أسعد عبدالملاك بما يفعله بعض المتطرفين من نصاري المهجر بإعلان قيام ما يدعى بـ"الدولة القبطية" وبث بيانات تحرض علي الفرقة والانفصال، داعيا المجتمع المصري بأسره إلي اتخاذ موقف حازم وصارم تجاه هذه "الدعوات الشيطانية".
وقال أسعد - خلال اتصال هاتفي مع "الفتح"-: علي الأنبا شنودة الثالث أن يصدر بيانا يدين فيه هذه التصرفات الحمقاء، لأن عدم إصداره لهذا البيان يثير الشكوك حول موقفه، وهل هو راض عن هذه "الدولة القبطية" أم لا.
ودعا أسعد النصاري في مصر أن يخرجوا من عباءة الكنيسة وأن يتعاملوا مع المجتمع علي أنهم مواطنين وليسوا طائفة، محذرا إياهم من الافتتان بدعوات موريس صادق التي تروج لتقسيم مصر وتفتيتها، موضحاً أن هذا المخطط الذي يستهدف تقسيم مصر قديم، داعياً كل التيارات السياسية التصدي لمثل هذه المخطط 
*​


----------



## Merkava (15 سبتمبر 2011)

سؤال بسيط ليش هذا الامعه لا يعلن اسلامه؟؟برتاح وبريح....صحيح شو اخبار احمد لوقا بيباوي؟؟


----------



## red333 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا هو جمال اسعد زعلان ليه
وايه المشكلة فى الانفصال اصلا
طالما وصلت مشاعر العداء الى هذا الحد  فيكون الانفصال افضل
و المسلمين اول من  سيرحب  بالانفصال
وهو المسلمين يخدوا جزء يدوروه براحتهم  والمسيحين يخدوا جزء يدوروه براحتهم  وشيل ده من دا   يرتاح دا عنده

بس  يا ريت  ميحربوش  بعض   بعد الانفصال


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*


red333 قال:



فعلا هو جمال اسعد زعلان ليه
وايه المشكلة فى الانفصال اصلا
طالما وصلت مشاعر العداء الى هذا الحد  فيكون الانفصال افضل
و المسلمين اول من  سيرحب  بالانفصال
وهو المسلمين يخدوا جزء يدوروه براحتهم  والمسيحين يخدوا جزء يدوروه براحتهم  وشيل ده من دا   يرتاح دا عنده

بس  يا ريت  ميحربوش  بعض   بعد الانفصال

أنقر للتوسيع...


الفكره أساسا لادخل لها بمسيحى ومسلم ولكن الفكره هى أن جمال أسعد أصيح مشهورا بمواقفه العدائية للكنيسة ولقداسة البابا شنودة وهذا ظهر جليا خلال لقاءاته الصحفية والتلفزيونيه خلال السنوات السابقة.
جمال أسعد عميل النظام السابق لدرجة أنه أختير عمدا عضوا فى البرلمان ليتم إغاظة المسيحيين من خلاله.
فى موضوعنا هذا جمال أسعد يرمى البابا شنودة بما لادخل له إطلاقا فهل تصريح أى شخص مسيحى خاطئ يحمل مسئولياه البابا شنوده أم الشخص نفسه .
بالنسلة لتقسيم مصر إلى دولتان أعلن البابا شنوده موقفه منه مرارا وتكرارا سواء فى أحاديثه الصحفية أو لقاءاته التلفزيونيه فلا حاجة لتكرار ماقيل .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اتمنى ان نحترم كل الناس ولا نشكك فى احد علينا كمسيحين ان نتوحد ونعرف ما هو المطلوب لهذه المرحلة التى تراجع فيها دور المسيحين بدرجة خطيرة


----------



## BITAR (15 سبتمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتمنى ان نحترم كل الناس ولا نشكك فى احد علينا كمسيحين ان نتوحد ونعرف ما هو المطلوب لهذه المرحلة التى تراجع فيها دور المسيحين بدرجة خطيرة


*هذا ليس شك هذا يقين
قبيح اتعس 
متأسلم حتى النخاع
وعليك قراءة سيرتة الاسلاميه الذاتية
*​


----------



## BITAR (15 سبتمبر 2011)

Merkava قال:


> سؤال بسيط ليش هذا الامعه لا يعلن اسلامه؟؟برتاح وبريح....صحيح شو اخبار احمد لوقا بيباوي؟؟


*اخر اخبارة
مؤيد جيد للجزية على الاقباط

http://www.light-dark.net/vb/showthread.php?p=779
*​


----------



## man4truth (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*هذا الأتعس
كلب مبارك والنظام السابق
مفكر عزبة القرود
أمثالك عاله على الأقباط
أقباط المهجر أشرف منك
على الأقل بيحبوا بلدهم وأوفياء للأهلهم
مش زيك تبيع الدنيا كلها علشان المال أو الشهره*


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2011)

المدعو جمال هذا لا قيمة لة عند المسلمين الا  بمواقفة العدائية من قداسة البابا
وفىالمجمل هو ماشى ورا مبدا خالف تعرف
ليس لة اى وزن سياسى او فكرى 
عندما يريدون ان يروا موقف مؤيد للمسلمين يأ توا بة
لا يجدوا غير اتعس هذا الموافق لهم


----------



## إسرافيل (19 سبتمبر 2011)

عندما يكون الأقباط بخير فى مصر أو أى مكان فهذا خير للمسلمين كذلكـ وليس العكس مهم جدا الأقباط يتوحدوا ويعيشوا فى سلام وهو أفضل لهم من الحياة التى فيها انشقاق ومشقة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*انسان مريض بعقله ربنا يشفيه*


----------



## نصر 29 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> فعلا هو جمال اسعد زعلان ليه
> وايه المشكلة فى الانفصال اصلا
> طالما وصلت مشاعر العداء الى هذا الحد  فيكون الانفصال افضل
> و المسلمين اول من  سيرحب  بالانفصال
> ...




صح لسانك يا (دوله) 

انا مش شايف موضوع الانفصال الناس خايفه منه اكتر من اللازم ليه .. واذا كان الحلم بيراود اخوانا المسيحيين للدرجه دى اذاً فلا مناص اجلا ام عاجلا .. يعلنوا عن نواياهم بصراحه اكتر خصوصا المؤسسه الرسميه ويطلبوا حق تقرير المصير 

لانى كمواطن مصرى لما افتح الجريده واجد خبر زيارة السفيره الامريكيه للبابا شنوده لمناقشة (الانتخابات البرلمانيه )

بستغرب جداً وبسأل نفسى هو ايه اللى بيحصل بالظبط ..!! كون السفيره الامريكيه تناقش الانتخابات البرلمانيه المقبله ده شىء اقدر افهمه .. انما تناقشها مع البابا ده اللى مش قادر افهمه 

هل البابا رئيس مجلس الوزراء .. ولا هو وزير الخارجيه .. ولا هو رئيس المجلس العسكرى 

فالواضح ان الكنيسه مصره على الخط اللى ماشيه عليه و واخده عوام الشعب المسيحى معاها .

وهذا طبعا لا يقلقنا فى شىء لكن اذا كانت هذه نوايا المؤسسه المسيحيه وسيتبعها طبعا الشعب المسيحى فأقصر طريق بين نقطتين هو الخط المستقيم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*



			فالواضح ان الكنيسه مصره على الخط اللى ماشيه عليه و واخده عوام الشعب المسيحى معاها .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إذا كنت مصر على التشكيك فى نزاهة الكنيسة فهذا أمر يخصك لوحدك .*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 سبتمبر 2011)

نصر مصر على ان يتم طرده ، فلو اصر مرة اخرى سيكون متأكد انه يريد الطرد بهذا الأسلوب التطفلي الطفولي ..


----------



## tasoni queena (26 سبتمبر 2011)

هو شخص فعلا ماشى بمبدأ خالف تعرف

ولو اسلم مش هيبقى له قيمة

قيمته انه فى البطاقة مسيحى ويعادى الكنيسة


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 سبتمبر 2011)

عاجل .. البابا شنودة يجدد رفضه لأى تدخل خارجى فى الحريات الدينية ووضع الأقباط فى مصر

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 سبتمبر 2011)

نصر للأسف مايعرفش ان لو البابا كان عايز يعمل حاجة وفيه ذرة واحدة " عدم وطنية " كان زمانه عمل كتير اوي ، مثلا و ابسط شيء موضوع اثيوبيا وحصة المياة


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 سبتمبر 2011)

البابا شنودة لواشنطن: لا تجهضوا الحلم الفلسطيني


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> لانى كمواطن مصرى لما افتح الجريده واجد خبر زيارة السفيره الامريكيه للبابا شنوده لمناقشة (الانتخابات البرلمانيه )



*اتصل حضرتك بالمحرر السلفى اللى كتب الخبر واسأله ...... فالمدلس لم يستطيع حضور اللقاء ومع هذا كتب عنه .... إعجاز إسلامى معتاد*


----------



## BITAR (28 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اتصل حضرتك بالمحرر السلفى اللى كتب الخبر واسأله ...... فالمدلس لم يستطيع حضور اللقاء ومع هذا كتب عنه .... إعجاز إسلامى معتاد*


*%100
**إ**عجاز اسلامى
*​


----------

